# Gradient color creative grooming



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Cute how he is sitting on that last picture


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Soooooooo cool!!!!!!! FIRE-POODLE! 
He looks like some kind of magical entity, with special powers!! 
like mmmm the Phoenix eagle .... Or something like that!!

I think that's my favorite dye Color" ever for a dog!!

It makes me wonder how gorgeous he would look with that color ALL OVER!!!! EXTREMELY COOL!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As though he wasn't hot enough already! Waaay cool! I think he'd fit in nicely with this flock of painted sheep.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think he'd fit in nicely with this flock of painted sheep.


Are they really painted or is it photoshopped? Doesn't look real to me


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wild Kitten said:


> Are they really painted or is it photoshopped? Doesn't look real to me


Sent to me by a Fb friend noting,"near Bathgate, Scotland. The sheep farmer has been dying his sheep with nontoxic dye since 2007 to entertain passing motorists."

But I know Cairo is the real deal for sure!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

lol...... crazy farmer


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

See! I NEED sheep! I want to stop traffic and make people smile.  I also want to groom one into a CC. 

I love Cairo's ears! Perfection. 

(Don't feel too badly about his nails, Bug's look similar - he HATES the dremel, I have to file his nails by hand. My fault, I caught his tail in the dremel once. He won't let me near him with it now. Poor mistreated baby. In all fairness, I'm not a horrible owner/guardian - I did just buy him his very own pack of nail files. Now, If MuffinMan would quit stealing them to chew on........)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> See! I NEED sheep! I want to stop traffic and make people smile.  I also want to groom one into a CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always thought about that as an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

It's not photoshopped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love that color on Cairo and it is fun that you used the fading to create an ombré effect. He is all decked out for Easter. 

Love the dyed sheep. That farmer sounds like a character, how fun!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Lou said:


> I've always thought about that as an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 146993
> 
> ...


Yeah, someone sent that to me on FB knowing I would do it in a heartbeat. lol


----------

